# New and confused, please offer thoughts!



## kmaxine (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there,
My name is Kate and I am 29 years old, I have just found this site and really hope that you can all can provide me with some knowledge since I feel clueless and overwhelmed with what I am finding online. My GP is going to call me on Monday but I HOPE to have some questions for her by then and be in the know about some of this.

I have a 17 month old little boy and thought most of the symptoms I had were from having him. About 3 months ago I started loosing weight pretty fast, I am 110 now and was 127 than. My hair is falling out... a lot every day, The skin on my face is red and pealing, I have night sweats often and trouble sleeping some nights. I do not feel depressed but often feel like I need to go go go, like rushed for no reason and my heart feels like it beats fast. I am over sensitive to cold (even here in FL) and I get ringing in my ears.

After I had many comments on my weight loss from family I called my OB who suggested I get my blood taken to test for a thyroid issue. This was one month ago and I did not fast and the blood came back normal.
He tested for :
TSH, third generation, my blood was at 2.34
T4, Free, my blood was at 1.0
and a general chem test, all normal.

Than a month later (this past week) I had a general physical for the first time in 10 years and she wanted to test my blood for Cholesterol and such, I told her about the thyroid test so she said she wouldn't test for that than but a few other things.
I received the results last night and she is out today so I will speak to her Monday.
The abnormal result was:
Thyroglobulin Antibodies, my result was 704 and normal was written as under 20

Other results that were normal were
Thyroid Peroxidase, mine was 33
Ferritin, mine was 58
b12, mine was 527
folate serum, mine was 17.6
and quite a few others are in the normal range (my cholesterol was in the high normal)

So my questions are what does the high antibodies mean? when I saw my Dr. she said my thyroid felt slightly enlarged but that may just be the shape of my throat.
I have never had a medical issue before and while I would love my hair to stop falling out and my skin to be normal again I would hate to take medication every day, but mostly I just want to know what could be wrong, what this sounds like, and what I can read/know before I hear from her.
Thank you thank you thank you for any advice!
Kate


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmaxine said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Kate and I am 29 years old, I have just found this site and really hope that you can all can provide me with some knowledge since I feel clueless and overwhelmed with what I am finding online. My GP is going to call me on Monday but I HOPE to have some questions for her by then and be in the know about some of this.
> 
> I have a 17 month old little boy and thought most of the symptoms I had were from having him. About 3 months ago I started loosing weight pretty fast, I am 110 now and was 127 than. My hair is falling out... a lot every day, The skin on my face is red and pealing, I have night sweats often and trouble sleeping some nights. I do not feel depressed but often feel like I need to go go go, like rushed for no reason and my heart feels like it beats fast. I am over sensitive to cold (even here in FL) and I get ringing in my ears.
> ...


Hi there Kate and welcome. The high antibodies mean that your doctor should order a radioactive uptake scan to rule in or rule out cancer and the other antibodies while low in the range do mean that you probably have autoimmune issues.

It sounds to me like you are hyperthyroid. The first thing we do need to do is make sure there is no cancer of the thyroid as this can often cause hyperthyroid. I don't think you do but we have to be sure.

Secondly, since you just had a wee one, it is possible that the birthing triggered what was lying there just waiting to happen. This does in fact happen to many women who have autoimmune disease in the family as it is lying dormant in the genetics.

You already had the Thyroglobulin and TPO but I am going to suggest TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) which if present would be the antibody responsible for hyperthyroidism. You should have no TSI whatsoever.

Here is a link to that....

http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

Here is a link to the Thyroglobulin......

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

In the future, when posting lab results, the ranges are so so helpful as different labs use different ranges. Guessing is not good when it comes to one's health!

Please discuss the above with your doctor and if you will, I will be most interested in her replies and mod of action.


----------



## kmaxine (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for this advice. I will talk to my Dr. on Monday. She is an internist, I hope she has enough knowledge in this, should I look for a specialist.
Is this something I would need medication for regardless? I didn't realize cancer could be a possibly with all of the other normal results, I hope she looks into this.
This antibody number seems so high, does the actual number mean anything?
I feel really confused about all of this, I hope my Dr. ends up being helpful. I am really glad I found this board as well.
I will post after I hear from my Dr. on Monday.
Thanks again so much!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmaxine said:


> Thank you so much for this advice. I will talk to my Dr. on Monday. She is an internist, I hope she has enough knowledge in this, should I look for a specialist.
> Is this something I would need medication for regardless? I didn't realize cancer could be a possibly with all of the other normal results, I hope she looks into this.
> This antibody number seems so high, does the actual number mean anything?
> I feel really confused about all of this, I hope my Dr. ends up being helpful. I am really glad I found this board as well.
> ...


Yes; the actual number does mean something. That is why lab results have ranges. Yours are very high as you know.

Actually, your current doc only needs knowledge enough to order more lab tests for you.

I believe she should order the radio active uptake scan of your thyroid and also the TSI as mentioned.

You may or may not have to take medicine; that remains to be seen. You have yet to achieve a diagnosis.

I and others will be anxious to hear from you on Monday if you have the time to post.


----------



## kmaxine (Dec 11, 2009)

well, my dr. never even called me today. I received the blood results on Thursday, she was out on Fri. I called today at 1 and the nurse said that she would look over the results and call me this afternoon and never did.
I just want to get this figured out so I am pretty bummed she didn't call or anything.
Do some Dr.'s not treat for Hashimoto's, do you think she may just think I do not need treatment? Without meds will it just get worse? I will post when or if I ever hear from her with her thoughts to see if you here agree.
Thank you again for all of your advice!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmaxine said:


> well, my dr. never even called me today. I received the blood results on Thursday, she was out on Fri. I called today at 1 and the nurse said that she would look over the results and call me this afternoon and never did.
> I just want to get this figured out so I am pretty bummed she didn't call or anything.
> Do some Dr.'s not treat for Hashimoto's, do you think she may just think I do not need treatment? Without meds will it just get worse? I will post when or if I ever hear from her with her thoughts to see if you here agree.
> Thank you again for all of your advice!!


No doctor should leave you dangling like that. And "if" she does not think you need treatment, I urge you to seek a second opinion. You are receiving treatment but it is "bad treatment."

You said you got your labs? Could you please post the results and ranges here? I would like to have a look. So would others.

You seem to think you have Hashimoto's. Did a doctor diagnose this for you?


----------



## kmaxine (Dec 11, 2009)

Still no word from my Dr. I am so frustrated since I have been reading so much and just want to get this somewhat figured out. I have had an awful sore throat and headaches all week too, not sure if it is related but it is all just annoying.

If I do not hear from my Dr in the next day or so I will have to find another one I guess.

I do not have a diagnoses of Hashimotos but when I called and spoke to the nurse she said "Oh yes we have your blood results from the hashimoto's test" so I assumed that the Dr wrote this down or something.

I do not have new labs just what I wrote about in the first post (she tested for lots of normal stuff I just wrote down the few things here.
I am getting so stressed about this now, It would have made it so much better if my Dr. could have just followed up with me, told me something, anything!
Thanks again for your post, I really appreciate having someone out there who is helpful!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmaxine said:


> Still no word from my Dr. I am so frustrated since I have been reading so much and just want to get this somewhat figured out. I have had an awful sore throat and headaches all week too, not sure if it is related but it is all just annoying.
> 
> If I do not hear from my Dr in the next day or so I will have to find another one I guess.
> 
> ...


I have to tell you that if I were you (and I am not), I would be calling that doctor's office at least twice every single day if not more.:mad:

Furthermore; as far as I know, the only test for Hashimoto's is FNA (fine needle aspriration) whereupon they look for "certain" Hurthle cells that are indigenous to the thyroid and if present, then the patient is diagnosed as having Hashimoto's.

I will say that if TPO (antimicrosomal Ab) is really really high, some doctor's assume Hashimoto's but in my mind, that does not cut it. (and that may be a very good pun come to think of it.:anim_63

Here you can read all about Hashimoto's. http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm

At this point I am going to encourage you to become somewhat educated about the thyroid so that you can advocate for yourself. This is a must because it appears that you are being fluffed off.

In addition to the above URL; you can Google Thyroid 101 and start learning the basics. It would be a very very good thing to do.


----------



## kmaxine (Dec 11, 2009)

I called yesterday and than again today, goodness!! I just can not believe I had the results for a week without anyone telling me anything. This afternoon at 4:30 the nurse called and he said he spoke with my Dr. about the results and she would like to see me tomorrow at 10 AM
So at least I have an appointment and maybe with get her thoughts but after all this I do not really think I want to stay with this Dr. anyway.
I am trying to get a few questions together for her. I hope it goes well and she doesn't blow me off.
I will post after the appointment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmaxine said:


> I called yesterday and than again today, goodness!! I just can not believe I had the results for a week without anyone telling me anything. This afternoon at 4:30 the nurse called and he said he spoke with my Dr. about the results and she would like to see me tomorrow at 10 AM
> So at least I have an appointment and maybe with get her thoughts but after all this I do not really think I want to stay with this Dr. anyway.
> I am trying to get a few questions together for her. I hope it goes well and she doesn't blow me off.
> I will post after the appointment.


And that probably would not have happened if you had not kept on calling. Good for you and I will be waiting with bated breath to see what she has to say and yes; you may wish to consider another doctor after this.

I hope you will let us know what she has to say.


----------



## kmaxine (Dec 11, 2009)

Not sure if I should continue to post here or start another thread?
I finally saw my Dr. today (I had to wait an hour though!! I hate to find another Dr. after starting all this but may have to) and she said I have Hashimoto's. I went over my symptoms and the 2 new ones since I saw her last (very sore neck and headaches) she said I have quite a few enlarged lymph nodes but she thought they were due to a cold maybe (I don't feel like I have a cold though).
She then gave me her thoughts on hashi's and told me she likes to treat with synthroid but also told me about armour and that it was not being made right now but should be out again and if I wanted to try that later I could and that some of her patients like it better.
She asked me to take 20 mcg of synthroid once a day for 6 weeks and then test my blood for t4free and tsh (I noticed she did not check off antibodies...should these be checked again???) and then see her to up my dose.
Any thoughts on this? I don't feel that bad, I am not loosing any more weight lately still loosing lots of hair, red itchy skin on my face, some anxiety and high heart rate sometimes, very sore neck/throat, and increased thirst lately. I wish I could try to treat this without medicine but know that may not be possible, I just want to do what is best for my body.
She did not order any additional testing like what you had mentioned. I asked her if she though I needed them and she said no, definitely not.
I am glad to have finally have seen her but feel more confused and a little worried about starting to take meds.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmaxine said:


> Not sure if I should continue to post here or start another thread?
> I finally saw my Dr. today (I had to wait an hour though!! I hate to find another Dr. after starting all this but may have to) and she said I have Hashimoto's. I went over my symptoms and the 2 new ones since I saw her last (very sore neck and headaches) she said I have quite a few enlarged lymph nodes but she thought they were due to a cold maybe (I don't feel like I have a cold though).
> She then gave me her thoughts on hashi's and told me she likes to treat with synthroid but also told me about armour and that it was not being made right now but should be out again and if I wanted to try that later I could and that some of her patients like it better.
> She asked me to take 20 mcg of synthroid once a day for 6 weeks and then test my blood for t4free and tsh (I noticed she did not check off antibodies...should these be checked again???) and then see her to up my dose.
> ...


Staying w/ the original thread is always good as that way, we get notified that you posted and we also have all your information at our fingertips all in one place.

I am not that pleased. If you recall in a previous post, I explained about FNA either ruling in or ruling out Hashimoto's and furnished you a link to read all about Hashimoto's. Assuming you read the article, do you think you have Hashimoto's?

Also, cancer needs to be ruled out. Any nodule is suspicious until ruled out and with the lymph node involvement, I personally would insist on a radioactive uptake scan.

Did doctor check you for diabetes? Increased thirst and weight loss is a possible symptom of that. You may have more than one thing going on and that is not at all unusual when it comes to autoimmune stuff.

And that Thyroglobulin Ab is suspiciously high. I am sure you read about that in the url provided? If not, here it is again.......
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

I think it would be very very wise to seek a second opinion. I truly do.


----------



## kmaxine (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there,
I did read all of the link plus about a million other things online, I feel like I fell into the Thyroid black hole of the internet with all of the information I have read over.
I don't really know if I have Hashimoto's, I do think more info is needed to know for sure but what I can gather from her is that she assumes with the high numbers.
I asked her about a FNA and she said it was unnecessary.
I am not going to get this RX of synthroid and will try to find another Dr this week for a second opinion, I do want to make sure of what I really have and get it treated in the best way.
She never brought up any cancer thoughts which I am glad about but a little surprised.
This is stressful and more that I thought it was all going to be.
I will hopefully see another Dr and maybe find more answers soon.
thanks again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kmaxine said:


> Hi there,
> I did read all of the link plus about a million other things online, I feel like I fell into the Thyroid black hole of the internet with all of the information I have read over.
> I don't really know if I have Hashimoto's, I do think more info is needed to know for sure but what I can gather from her is that she assumes with the high numbers.
> I asked her about a FNA and she said it was unnecessary.
> ...


I am quite relieved to know that you are going to follow up w/ a second opinion. Very relieved. I was not sure you should have started the Synthroid but it was not my place to say (I think you are hyper); so I am glad you made that decision on your own w/o any prompting. Good for you!

Cancer "must" be ruled out, by all means! Good grief!

Keep us posted, please!


----------

